# Acacia Fiber



## SKZ (Dec 1, 2007)

I am going to the health food store in a little while and I am hoping to find Acacia fiber there. Anyone know the best amount to start with and work up to? I dont want to order it from Heather because I need it now!!!


----------



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

The directions I got when I ordered it from Heather say Start with a low dose (try 1/2 level teaspoon twice daily) and gradually increase dosage until IBS symptoms stabilize...Everyone is different, I started with a teaspoon but got too gassy so went back to 1/2...my body doesn't handle fiber well


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Can it help with IBS-D too? I have been getting ready to try fiber myself


----------



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

fiber is for softening the stool so I wouldn't recommend it if you have IBS-D


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

some fibers actually hlep bulk up stools and therefore are used for IBS-D. fiber helps soften stool by absorbing water and therefore it may be usefull for D as well as C


----------

